# What's happened to fusefs-wdfs?



## heximal (Dec 30, 2014)

Hello.
I currently need to install sysutils/fusefs-wdfs port on FreeBSD 9.1.
I was surprised when couldn't find it in sysutils directory.
Can you give me any recommendation?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 30, 2014)

The port had not been staged by its maintainer and so was removed. Maybe you could take maintainership?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2014)

Please upgrade your installation as soon as possible. Support for FreeBSD 9.1 will end tomorrow. 

https://www.freebsd.org/security/security.html#sup


----------



## heximal (Dec 30, 2014)

I never dealt with upgrade. Is it safe? I've found a document
https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/installation.html
What is the worse case I can get? Production server.


----------



## protocelt (Dec 30, 2014)

heximal said:


> I never dealt with upgrade. Is it safe? I've found a document
> https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/installation.html
> What is the worse case I can get? Production server.


Yes, upgrading is generally safe. As with any Operating System however, problems can and do arise during an upgrade sometimes so nothing is guaranteed. As always, if you have files on the server that are important to you having a backup of them is *mandatory*.

For information on upgrading, you can check out the excellent Handbook, in particular, this section.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2014)

I would suggest updating to 9.3. Updating to that should be a breeze. FreeBSD 9.3 will be supported to at least the end of 2016 and I'm expecting there will be a 9.4 released too (extending support on 9.x to around 2018). You could try 10.1 but that would definitely increase the risk of things not working anymore. In any case, don't use 10.0.

NB. The update won't bring back the missing port, all versions of FreeBSD use the same ports tree. But you will be assured you get security updates. Definitely a must on production systems.


----------



## heximal (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you gentlemen for your responses, I decided not to do an upgrade yet.
What if I just manually download source folder of this port from here http://noedler.de/projekte/wdfs/
(it is linked here http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/fusefs-wdfs) and try to build it on my 9.1?
My apologies if I ask very stupid questions/


----------



## protocelt (Jan 1, 2015)

heximal said:


> Thank you gentlemen for your responses, I decided not to do an upgrade yet.
> What if I just manually download source folder of this port from here http://noedler.de/projekte/wdfs/
> (it is linked here http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/fusefs-wdfs) and try to build it on my 9.1?
> My apologies if I ask very stupid questions/


I would strongly advise taking SirDice's advice above and upgrade to a supported release. If your server is connected to the Internet, your really playing with fire. Even if you successfully download the distfile for the deprecated port and try building it, it won't install due to what Juanitou mentioned above.


----------



## heximal (Jan 1, 2015)

Ok, I won't. As I understood FUSE is now embedded as a kernel module. Is it correct? If yes, since what version? Does it exist somewhere in 9.x?


----------



## heximal (Jan 1, 2015)

Maybe it's better to construct the question as "is there a possibility to have fusefs-wdfs on my current configuration"?


----------



## protocelt (Jan 2, 2015)

Unfortunately, unless someone wants to update the port to support staging it will not work with any supported version of FreeBSD.


----------

